# Two Tivos in same room!?!?!



## Fred Barnes (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a Bolt and an Edge (both cable) in the same room...Is there a way I can keep both from responding to the same request??? I have two remotes and wonder if I can code them to separate commands for each Tivo... Thanks...


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Fred Barnes said:


> I have a Bolt and an Edge (both cable) in the same room...Is there a way I can keep both from responding to the same request??? I have two remotes and wonder if I can code them to separate commands for each Tivo... Thanks...


There are two ways. One is an RF remote which I would assume is set to by default and it should be paired to it's own TiVo. The other is to put both remotes in IR mode with channel numbers. But you should not "need" to do this. I have a Roamio and a Bolt in the same room and each uses it's own RF remote. But, here are the instructions. Tivo Customer Support Community

EDIT:TiVo Remotes: RF Pairing Instructions Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## Fred Barnes (Jun 8, 2019)

pl1 said:


> There are two ways. One is an RF remote which I would assume is set to by default and it should be paired to it's own TiVo. The other is to put both remotes in IR mode with channel numbers. But you should not "need" to do this. I have a Roamio and a Bolt in the same room and each uses it's own RF remote. But, here are the instructions. Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> EDIT:TiVo Remotes: RF Pairing Instructions Tivo Customer Support Community


Thanks for your time... and instruction... fpb


----------



## Fred Barnes (Jun 8, 2019)

Got it!!! Thanks, both work independently... I was worried about nothing... ))

Thanks Again, fpb


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Fred Barnes said:


> Got it!!! Thanks, both work independently... I was worried about nothing... )) Thanks Again, fpb


You're Welcome! One other thing (FYI) that you might be interested in. TiVo's can do both IR and RF at the same time. This helps if you have a second spare remote for another part of the room, or maybe you are using an All-In-One remote, like the Logitech Harmony remote that is IR based. I actually have an old IR only TiVo remote that has a 1-2 switch on it. I just set my TiVo Bolt as channel 1 and the Roamio as channel 2. Both TiVo's respond to both IR and RF.


----------

